# Favorite Queen



## GLOCK (Nov 22, 2012)

So does anyone have a favorite queen?
I have all colors of queens right now but this one is just :bow:


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Lovely! I wish I had a camera that would take a picture that good!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I don't have a favorite and wouldn't cause they live such short lives. Our Karenolians run from the orange to the black.





 Al


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I have got to go buy a good camera! Beautiful queens alleyyooper! I'm really impressed that you got a picture of the black one. Those seem to be invisibility specialists.


----------



## GLOCK (Nov 22, 2012)

ALLEYYOOPER= nice black queen :thumb:.
Some more of mine.

I have a lot of diversity in my bee yards.:grin:


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

They no longer make Kodak cameras. Ours (Kare's really) is a DX3690.

Recently bought a Fugie Film Battery power was 2 AA's and took 10 pictures before going dead. Returned it to the store even though I liked the picture quality, but just 10 pictures, in a day with rechargeable battery's that last for several hundred pictures.

Got a cannon and am not at all happy with the picture quality with it. Think the quality of my phones pictures are as good.

 Al


----------



## GLOCK (Nov 22, 2012)

I use a OLYMPUS TOUGH for the bee yard it's water proof so it can get dirty sticky mess and clean it up under hot water.
Takes great pic for what it is.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Sony has always I felt had great products so I will try one of their cameras next.

 Al


----------

